# Electricidad via radio?



## naxox (Feb 1, 2006)

Hola tengo una duda..... es posible enviar electricidad por un emisor fm, am, sw, etc a un receptor y con este receptor alimentar alguna carga? 
le pido a algun moderador o alguien que sepa del tema que me conteste por favor

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2006)

Si, es posible pero se necesita mucha potencia. Ese fue el gran sueno del genio croata *Nikola Tesla*, te dejo un aparte de su biografía: 



> _"En un futuro próximo veremos una gran cantidad de aplicaciones de la electricidad (...) podremos dispersar la niebla mediante fuerza eléctrica (...) centrales sin hilos se utilizarán con el propósito de iluminar los océanos (...) se conseguirá la transmisión de imágenes mediante hilos telegráficos ordinarios (transmisión sin hilos de inteligencia y energía) (...) otra valiosa novedad será un máquina de escribir operada mediante la voz humana (...) tendremos eliminadores de humo, absorbedores de polvo, esterilizadores de agua, aire, alimentos, y ropa (...) se convertirá en imposible contraer enfermedades por gérmenes y la gente el campo irá a las ciudades para permanecer allí (...) transmisión de energía sin hilos (producida por generadores ambientalmente compatibles) para que el hombre pueda solucionar todos los problemas de la existencia material. La distancia, que es el impedimento principal del progreso de la humanidad, será completamente superada, en palabra y acción. La humanidad estará unida, la guerras serán imposibles, y la paz reinará en todo el planeta..."
> 
> Nikola Tesla, 1900_





> Nikola Tesla nació en Smiljan, Croacia, y estudió en la Escuela Politécnica de Graz, Austria, y en la Universidad de Praga. Después de trabajar durante tres años como ingeniero electrotécnico emigró (1884) a Estados Unidos, donde se hizo ciudadano de este país. Por un breve periodo trabajó para Thomas Edison, pero lo abandonó para dedicarse en exclusiva a la investigación experimental y a la invención.
> 
> Sus padres eran de origen serbio. El padre, Milutin Tesla, era un Pastor de la Iglesia Ortodoxa, severo pero cariñoso, quien además era un dotado escritor y poeta.
> 
> ...



Adaptado de:
http://www.rastko.org.yu/istorija/tesla/oniell-tesla.html


----------



## naxox (Feb 1, 2006)

li-on dime...tienes algun diagrama o algo asi para poder analizarlo?? pero lo que yo es en espacios reducidos no tan grandes por casualidad no tienes algun diagrama o teoria de funcionamiento??

saludos


----------



## naxox (Feb 1, 2006)

esto tiene algo que ver??

http://www.norbertmoch.de/_physik_technik_kosmologie/nikola_tesla.htm


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2006)

Si, esa es mas o menos la idea. 

Te dejo una experiencia: Introduce un pedazo de papel aluminio dentro de un horno microondas, veras que en el se inducen corrientes ya que se transmite la energía radiada por la fuente de microondas.

Pruébalo, pero ojo con una lamina pequeña de aluminio... no queremos dañar el horno.

Saludos.


----------



## naxox (Feb 1, 2006)

ese experimento lo habia hecho hace tiempo y es muy bueno cuando empiezan aparecer chispas parecen rayos........

no hay algun programa que simule el envio y recepcion de ondas de radio y ademas crear tus circuitos emisor-receptor en el??

mi idea e la siguiente:
al enviar una señal via radio tu cambias la amplitud de onda pero no la frecuencia ...en el receptor se puede poner un  filtro de frecuencia dejando pasar los 50 o 60 hz de la electricidad alterna eliminando el resto..como una amplitud significa un voltaje se puede al recibirlo el emisor esta "amplitud" fíltralo para dejarlo continuo con algun puente rectificador de onda completa por ej ahora lo que no estoy seguro es en la intensidad que pueda dar por que eso esta ligado netamente a la (supuestamente) a la pila que alimentaría el receptor.......

no se si estoy en lo correcto pero esta idea me apasiona demasiado y me gustaria si tu me puedes asesorar sobre el tema por que en radio frecuencia lo unico que me complica son las bobinas y el efecto que tienen en las señales de radio....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2006)

Como te decía, se puede hacer de esa forma pero se necesita mucha potencia, además es necesario enfocar ese poder en un solo punto de tal modo que se aproveche al maximo. Por eso cuando se piensa en transmitir potencia inalambricamente, se piensa en microondas. Son mas fáciles de generar y direccionar.

Lo que no sabría decirte es como convertir esa alta frecuencia en baja frecuencia lo mas eficientemente posible.

Saludos.


----------



## naxox (Feb 1, 2006)

nesesitaria un magnetron... eso ya se pone mas complicado..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 1, 2006)

Otra cosa: Experimentar con ondas de alta frecuencia y alta potencia puede ser contraproducente para tu salud.


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 7, 2006)

(1er post acá)

... para el que quiera construirse un "tesla" casero y MUY barato echo a partir de "basura" y sabe ingles .... acá esta una web muy interesante ....  http://www.angelfire.com.nyud.net:8090/80s/sixmhz/trashy.html

saludos gente ....


----------



## naxox (Feb 18, 2006)

Señores.. entre todos podriamos diseñar el circuito para enviar electricidad via fm, am, etc aunque sea poca la  electricidad enviada pero de algo se parte  y si es posible crearlo estaremos cumpliendo el sueño de muchos miembros del foro ya que  esto puede ser muy util en la vida cotidiana y lo mejor haremos de este foro algo un poco mas productivo para nosotros y para el MUNDO!!

bueno me inspire un poquito pero la intensión vale... ojala se animen por que me gustaria hacer posible este circuito en distancias pequeñas...

saludos


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 20, 2006)

hola naxox ... el link al ciruito que pasé es totalmente funcional.... el problema de este es solo su peligrosidad, al trabajar con corriente alterna por el aire ... facilmente una descarga podria llegar a tu cuerpo ... pero sin embargo seria genial   ... saludos!


----------



## naxox (Mar 2, 2006)

grax por responder wyr3x pero yo me referia a crear un circuito capaz de enviar electricidad por ondas de radio li-on especifico que para esto deferia tener una gran potencia y enfocarlo en un punto PERO se podria construir uno de baja potencia y ver lo que pasa (obiamente emisor receptor), veo que tu tambien reconoces los logros de tesla y si somos capasea de hacer esto seria una satisfacion psicologica tan grande como mucho extacis 

saludos 
naxox


----------



## wyr3x (Mar 4, 2006)

... y no solo satisfacion personal ... si funcionase nos llenariamos de guita! ... jejejeje ...


----------



## wyr3x (Mar 12, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4468957986746104671 ... miren ese video ... es genial !


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 12, 2006)

Impresionante!!! no me imagino lo que seria estar cerca...

Buen dato wyr3x, gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 13, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Si, esa es mas o menos la idea.
> 
> Te dejo una experiencia: Introduce un pedazo de papel aluminio dentro de un horno microondas, veras que en el se inducen corrientes ya que se transmite la energía radiada por la fuente de microondas.
> 
> ...



Jaja, yo de niño lo probé aunque fué sin querer , quería calentar un pastel dentro del papel aluminio .

Un poco fuera de tema el comentario, dicen que el papa Juan Pablo II, aseguró que en los platos del horno de microndas se ve la Virgen María, a mi me ganó la curiosidad a pesar de no creer en esas cosas , pero yo no vi nada,, alguien si?????

Y respecto al tema, es al lo que se le llama bobina de tesla?????? lo vi en una demostración, ponen un gran transformador, una lámpara incandecente en su 2 extremos y la lámpara se ilumina y luego la retiran y se forma un arco en el punto que separaron, es impresionante 

Gracias por la información 

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola a todos ,llevo MUCHOS años en electronica ,,radares,,transmisores, todas la bandas sondas marinas , etc ,etc , lo que estoy leyendo hace dias sobre el tema,  pues como que no,
por radiofrecuencia" muy cerca" se puede encender un tubo fluerescente, una lampara neon ,junto a la antena del transmisor ,,,pero poco mas,,,, las señales que llega al receptor ,,,,tenemos que  "estimular" ,para poderlas detectar, y gastamos mas energia que la que recibimos por la antena , el tema es muy bonito ,,"como la radio en color " (es broma ) envio un foro de temas MUY interesantes , suerte saludos 
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/index.php


----------



## naxox (Mar 17, 2006)

volviendo mas al circuito tengo unas dudillas....

si se envia una onda de radio (supongamos 1Mhz) con un voltaje pic de 8, 
he estado leyendo que el 555 puede aumentar como disminuir la longuitud de onda segun las combinaciones R-C entonces es posible la reduccion como la amplitud de una onda no tengo mucha información pork lo lei a la rapida pero si alguien sabe mas entonces entragen todo lo k saben!!!!


saludos


----------



## Esti (Abr 27, 2006)

Hola!!!!
Ya sé que lo que os voy a preguntar no tiene que ver mucho con el tema, pero estoy trabajando con piezoeléctricos y me está volviendo loca una conversión de unidades:
            Quiero pasar de m/V a C/N
Ayudadme, porfa, estoy completamente bloqueada!!!
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## rojewski (Ago 3, 2006)

me parecio muy buena esa biografia de tesla, mas información de ese tipo es la que se necesita en un foro de estos.


----------



## chispito (Ago 12, 2006)

Nikola Tesla ya lo hizo hace mas de 1 siglo atrás, su tecnologia permitia usar ondas de baja frecuencia para ese fin y mediante antenas activas o cavidades resonantes y no pasivas como se hace actualmente recibir la potencia, ni siquiera es necesario generar la potencia porque ya hay fuentes radiantes naturales por ejemplo la resonancia de la cavidad Schumann a 7,8 Hz

Aca por ejemplo hay una antena con la que bajan 5 KW de potencia inalambrica usando ese metodo de antenas activas

http://espanol.geocities.com/energratis/elf/vlf.htm


Saludos


----------



## josemontero9 (Sep 30, 2007)

lo mismo ocurre con las tarjeta inalámbricas HID (que son memorias rom inalámbricas.) Cuando las acercas al lector de tarjetas, la señal de frecuencia las carga eléctricamente para que puedan operar y devolver los datos. Trabajan a altas frecuencias.
http://www.hidcorp.com/


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

La pregunta logica es: ¿porque en vez de construir un transmisor y emisor {de gran potencia, por supuesto} los cuales tambien necesitaria energia para funcionar, te construyes un inversor de X watts?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

anthony123: Estan hablando de transmision Inalambrica (Sin alambres)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

yo se fogonazo, no soy tam bruto asi. pero creo que es un malgaste de tiempo tratar de transportar energia a traves del aire (no los desanimo a construirlo) si pueden utilizar una bateria un inversor pequeño y listo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Buscate información de Nikola Tesla el ya lo hizo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

(vuelves con lo mismo) YA lei lo coloco el compañero Li-ion. cuando digo "NO los desanimo a construirlo" lo digo para que hagan el intento, BUSCAR LA MANERA     , el circuito o lo que sea para lograrlo, pero para fines practicos, valga la rebundancia nombrar al amigo Li-ion  8)  ya dijo que se hace falta mucha potencia.etc. TODO esto se evita con un inversor lo mas comprimido posible y listo. fin del tema. END.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

A ver Anthoni explicame por favor como reemplazas el echo de transmitir potencia electrica sin conductores (ahorrandotelos) con un inversor.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

CHECA


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Anthoni Un generador eolico "genera", al igual que un alternador ahy no hace falta transmitir la potencia ya que se genera en el lugar donde sera consumida.

Si empleas un alternador que genera corriente alterna, ¿ Para que quieres un inversor ¿

Estamos hablando de transmitir, distribuir electricidad NO de generar in situ.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

MENSAJE EDITADO.. En esos dias no tenia una base experimental y teorica buena y por eso era muy respondon jajajaja


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 1, 2007)

Alguien sabe enq ue orden andan las ondas para estos tipos de experimentos? Porque me parecio ver valores que pueden ser perjudiciales para la salud. Eso podría ser una limitación muy importante para estos emprendimientos.
Saludos a todos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 28, 2007)

!Tesla es mi ídolo¡¡¡

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2008)

ooooo creo que veo un gran magickclic  jejeje


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Buenasss...
yo admiro mucho el trabajo de Nicola Tesla y tambien para el que ue el Padre de la Electronica Lee Deforest (inventor del triodo).

Tambien es sierto que hay muchos proyectos revolucionarios, ocultos por grandes intereces.
pero esa pagina me parece una GILADA , jajaja Parece la tipica pagina de ovni o extraterrestres, que saca información no comprobables o experimentos descabellados, en fin 
la tecnologia de transmisión de energia es un echo, por lo menos lo que yo vi ha sido con micro ondas , la cual le trans mitian a un avioncito , y otras pruebas que apuntan a trasmiciones desde el espacio hacia la tierra (colectores solares) claro esta que son miles de watt de microondas, pero estos tipos en vez de enfocarlos los desparraman en grandes superficies, con lo cual la potencia irradiada sobre determinado sector es "Segura" jajaja. Estamos  hablando de una antena de 20 Km cuadrados. En fin yo sigo tratando de cargar el celular con mi hanter. Se vemos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 20, 2008)

Nicola Telsa fue una persona muy visionaria y descubrio e invento cosas por demas interesantes, pero segun lo que yo se la transmision de energia por mesios inalambricos no es practica. Es posible, pero no creo que se puedan transmitir grandes cantidades. Ademas causaria serios problemas de salud y seria muy peligroso. Con leer lo de la chispa gigante ya me basta.
leed lo siguiente:

Nicola Tesla, el arquetipo del "científico chiflado" 

Tesla nació en Serbia en 1856. En el colegio estudió lo que era entonces el campo exótico de la ingeniería eléctrica. Una vez propuso a su profesor que un generador de AC podía tener otras varias ventajas. El profesor ridiculizó su idea despiadadamente. Hoy les llamamos alternadores. Usamos alternadores gigantes para generar electricidad en todas las grandes plantas de energía. Y los usamos pequeños en nuestros coches para recargar nuestras baterías. Cuando murió el padre de Tesla, Nicola fue forzado a dejar la escuela y ponerse a trabajar. Como la mayoría de ingenieros eléctricos de su tiempo, trabajó en motores DC y generadores DC. En esos tiempos los motores DC estaban comenzando a sustituir la correa y polea como medio de energía para la maquinaria industrial tal como telares y elevadores en minas. 

Tesla emigró a América y llegó casi sin dinero. Incluso trabajó brevemente como cavador de zanjas para comer. Se aplicó a trabajar con Edison que probó su habilidad asignándole la reparación de un generador DC en un barco. Tesla reconstruyó el generador correctamente en el barco y le hizo producir más electricidad que en su diseño original. Tesla trabajó brevemente para Edison, luego se estableció por si mismo. Construyó su propio pequeño laboratorio y trabajó en artefactos de todo tipo. Pronto adquirió reputación como “mago de la ciencia”. Disfrutaba haciendo “demostraciones mágicas” con chispas gigantes volando de sus dedos e iluminando tubos de luz fluorescente. Su reputación como mago de la ciencia le animó a hacer negocios de demostración en casi todo lo que hacía. Después de leer su biografía, me parece que su habilidad para ganar respeto y asombro a través del exhibicionismo realmente arruinó su carrera. 

Según faltó el dinero, Tesla consiguió un trabajo con Westinghouse y desarrolló el alternador en un generador práctico de energía. La mayor contribución de Tesla al mundo fue la generación de energía y sistema de distribución que demostró para una nueva marca de planta energética en las cataratas del Niágara. Inventó los alternadores AC de tres fases, transformadores y líneas de energía de alta tensión que todavía están en uso mundialmente. Después Tesla dejó Westinghouse, preparó su propio laboratorio en la ciudad de New York para experimentar con usos para corriente de radio frecuencia. 

La oportunidad perdida 

Los armadores probablemente siempre han deseado poder comunicar con los barcos en el mar. Hasta el final del siglo XIX la fortuna de un barco podía ser totalmente desconocida por meses o incluso un año. Cuando finalmente el barco arribaba al puerto de partida, el armador podía averiguar repentinamente que era extremadamente rico. O el barco podía no regresar nunca y el armador podría perder una basta inversión. Siendo capaz de comunicar a unos cientos de millas o incluso una docena de millas de la costa podía salvar la vida en una emergencia. 

En 1900 los científicos sabían que el “telégrafo sin hilos” podía comunicar a través del Canal de Inglaterra usando transmisores y antenas gigantes, pero no eran capaces de recibir un mensaje más lejos de eso. Entre su imperio de empresas, el multimillonario/financiero J. 

P. Morgan poseía una flota de barcos. Si podía ser desarrollado un telégrafo práctico de largo rango, lo esperaba para sus barcos. Marconi ya tenía un buen comienzo en una radio barco-a-costa y ya había demostrado la comunicación de rango corto barco-a-costa tanto en Inglaterra como Norteamérica. A despecho de esta vía, Morgan se aproximó a Tesla quien ciertamente tenía el conocimiento y experiencia para desarrollar comunicaciones prácticas de radio. J. P. Morgan le dio a Tesla una gran dotación financiera para hacer este trabajo. Tesla preparó un laboratorio en Colorado Springs para inventar radio de larga distancia, o eso le concedió creer a Morgan. 

Desgraciadamente, hablar tan solo con barcos era aburrido para Tesla. Tesla prefirió desarrollar lo que llamó “El Centro Mundial Telegráfico”. Tesla buscó preparar un centro de comunicaciones que no solo pudiese hablar con los barcos, sino con cualquiera en el mundo. Su visión de lo que estaba intentando construir suena a los oídos modernos como la Internet de una vía o si acaso la CNN. No veía tener que meditar acerca de las dificultades de manejar todos los mensajes mundiales a través de solo un gigantesco transmisor de baja frecuencia. Volviendo atrás, no había servidores de Internet para organizar todo ese tráfico de mensajes en cadenas digitales de información. Considerando la frecuencia operativa de sus transmisores, su relación de datos debería haber estado limitada a unos pocos kilobytes por segundo más que a los terabytes manejados hoy por un simple nodo en la Internet. 

Los transmisores de radio de Tesla ciertamente fueron adecuados para comunicación transoceánica. Pero en lugar de desarrollar también un receptor de radio sensible, Tesla casi gasto todo su esfuerzo en desarrollar enormes transmisores de radio de baja frecuencia. Sus transmisores fueron de este modo poderosos, experimentó con transmisión de energía eléctrica al igual que información. Tesla propuso usar bobinas sintonizadas para iluminar lámparas de luz fluorescentes a millas de su transmisor. Si, su idea trabajó pero solo a una eficacia extremadamente baja. Si, las luces funcionaban, pero el suelo húmedo, las vacas, la gente, las alambradas de púas y cualquier otro conductor eléctrico dentro del rango podían ser calentados con la energía derrochada, justo como un horno microondas. 

Tesla construyó una gigantesca “Bobina Tesla” que producía chispas de radio frecuencia de 18 metros de longitud. Siempre exhibicionista, a Tesla le gustaba ser fotografiado sentado entre las chispas y fuego, mientras leía tranquilamente un libro. Realmente usaba exposiciones dobles para crear la ilusión de estar sentado entre las chispas. La máquina de Tesla era tan enorme y tenía tal capacidad única que la Fuerza Aérea americana construyó una copia de ella 80 años después para investigación. 

Con toda esta dramática actividad futurista, Tesla nunca construyó la radio de barco-a-costa que Morgan le pagó para desarrollar. Cuando le dio a Morgan un informe de progreso, Tesla intentó entusiasmar a Morgan en sus esquemas futuristas. Morgan estaba furioso con él por no seguir la tarea y estaba poco interesado en las ideas de Tesla. Morgan no obstante forzó a Tesla a asignarle la propiedad de todas las patentes útiles que pudiesen surgir de su trabajo. Morgan no era conocido por la generosidad. 

Después que Morgan le dio a Tesla una reprimenda, le dio una segunda oportunidad. Pero en lugar de ponerse seriamente a la comunicación barco-a-costa, Tesla derrochó el dinero en construir su “Centro Telegráfico Mundial” en Wardenclyff, Long Island, New York. Fue un edificio imponente con una enorme torre alojando el transmisor de bobina Tesla. El centro de comunicaciones no llegó a nada y Morgan detuvo los fondos. Tesla vivió en el Hotel Waldorf Astoria en la ciudad de New York y llegó a convertirse en una especie de lagarto de salón auto-absorbido. Vestía esmoquin y sombrero de copa y gorreaba a sus amigos. 

En las décadas siguientes, Tesla se aplicó a inventar y dio con varios dispositivos interesantes que fueron casi suficientemente buenos para convenir a la tecnología estándar. Por ejemplo, diseñó un motor de calor con “turbina sin palas”, de la clase del motor de vapor o motor de combustión interna. Hay unos cuantos diseños de motor de calor útiles que son fundamentalmente diferentes, de modo que inventar uno nuevo era un triunfo intelectual. Desgraciadamente, el motor de calor de Tesla no tenía tanta eficacia como los otros métodos y de lejos ha sido bueno usarlo. También desarrolló un velocímetro que era excelente y fue usado en varios coches de lujo. Convertir la velocidad de un eje rotativo en un suave movimiento lineal de aguja es mucho más duro de lo que parece. Sin embargo, el método de Tesla era más caro que el diseño de medidor que realmente llegó a ser usado universalmente para ese propósito. 

Tesla finalizó como un viejo solitario alimentándose de palomas en un hotel de 3ª categoría en New York. Después que murió en 1943, se descubrió que había pagado su renta de varios meses dándole al director del hotel un “rayo de muerte” como garantía. Tesla le dijo al director que el rayo de muerte estaba valorado en 10.000 dólares. La pistola de rayos era realmente un puente Wheatstone, un sensible dispositivo de medición de resistencias encontrado habitualmente en laboratorios eléctricos.
fragmento del libro de cacharreo escrito por Frank W. Harris 
http://www.ea2ri.com/libroradio/tabla.htm


----------



## EROS (Mar 28, 2008)

weno....

les dire que he leido todo este tema de una punta a la otra, cuando yo estaba como 2do o 3er año de la carrera se me ocurrio esta misma idea, asi que reclute a unos compañeros para investigar y hacer pruebas, cosa que obiamente no duro mucho por falta de recursos etc etc etc... pero digo que me entusiasma el tema aunque reconosco que es algo peligroso, pero bueno tambien una AC=220v es peligrosa y aprendimos a manejarla no...
esperemos que algun dia este sueño sea posible, controlado claro no queremos ir caminando y que nos toste un chispotazo por ahi.....


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## normanagudelo (Abr 28, 2008)

señor Maxox, la electricidad se puede ´transportar´ solo generando induccion de una bobina a otra, claro que esto solo es efectivo para altas potencias en la transmision de la señal electromagnetica


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Refloto porque necesito precisamente esto, solo que he leeido el hilo y veo mucha parrafada y pocos esquemas, ademas lamento no entender la patente de tesla, y algunos enlaces estan caidos.

Necesitaria transmitir 5V a 1m ¿es esto posible?


----------



## analfabeta (Feb 12, 2009)

Claro que es posible, a menos que un programa de ripley me haya engañado, ojalá alguien haya visto un capitulo de esta serie, no la actual, si no la que se produjo de 1982 a 1986, en un episodio muestran que Tesla habia encontrado la forma de transmitir los electricidad de un punto a otro, ya a distancias considerables y de forma segura ¿porque no se hizo? el csoto era muy elevado y el ruido de las torres era insoportable, asi que cablear resulto mejor opcion


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

analfabeta dijo:
			
		

> Claro que es posible, a menos que un programa de ripley me haya engañado, ojalá alguien haya visto un capitulo de esta serie, no la actual, si no la que se produjo de 1982 a 1986, en un episodio muestran que Tesla habia encontrado la forma de transmitir los electricidad de un punto a otro, ya a distancias considerables y de forma segura ¿porque no se hizo? el csoto era muy elevado y el ruido de las torres era insoportable, asi que cablear resulto mejor opcion



Hombre ya, pero yo preguntaba por algun esquema y tal para poder hacerlo en mi habitacion y alimentar un solenoide, me da igual que chupe 220V y me saque 5V con tal de que no use cables.

¿alguien ha probado con galena y tal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Ya que nadie me respondio me puse a buscar, y da la casualidad que en un tema de RFID encontre un enlaze muy curioso de unos tios del MIT trataba sobre recarga mediante bobinas, la idea parece bastante factible, asi que aporto el enlaze en este tema por si en algun futuro alguien lo necesita: http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/wireless-power.htm/printable


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Bueno en el mercado ya estan experimentando con cosas de estas:
http://www.neoteo.com/ces-2007-carga-todos-tus-dispositivos-desde-una.neo
http://www.neoteo.com/pow-la-energia-inalambrica.neo
Son prototipos todavia y tiene muchisimo que avanzar pero demuestra que vuestras ideas son factibles de hacerse realidad.

En la misma web encontré un pequeño avance sobre energia solar:
http://www.neoteo.com/nuevo-material-solar-100-efectivo-casi-13936.neo
Energia solar para todo el mundo:
http://www.neoteo.com/energia-solar-para-todo-el-mundo.neo

Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con esto:
http://www.neoteo.com/la-nasa-desarrollara-reactor-nuclear-en-la-5644.neo
No aprendemos, nos cargamos nuestro planeta y queremos cargarnos los otros.

Sacado de la web: www.neoteo.com

Saludos a todos:


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 14, 2009)

no entiendo para que quieres transmitir 5v si ya se imbentaron las vaterias si quieres contorlar hay si un tranmisor


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> no entiendo para que quieres transmitir 5v si ya se imbentaron las vaterias si quieres contorlar hay si un tranmisor



Tengo una cerradura electronica en mi cuarto, la cual se abre con una mando RF, una bateria de 9V no puede soportar una placa RF y el solenoide 24H ni de coña, o por lo menos no es de fiar, una bateria decente seria demasiado grande para instalar sobre la puerta. Actualmente uso un cable y alimento con la red domestica, me pense el ponerle una bateria como refuerzo para cortes de luz cortos, pero ahora quiero quitar el cable por estetica.

Como necesito poder abrir la puerta 24H no puedo depender de baterias, ya que estas no se podrian recargar, y el cable me esta siendo aparatoso y feo, por eso busco la forma de alimentarlo sin cables, luego le pongo una bateria de refuerzo y listo.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> aldemarar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se me acaba de pasar una cosa por la cabeza. Se podia usar un transformador de nucleo y bobinados separados como los que usan algunos telefonos o maquinillas de afeitar. Te explico la idea: Seria un transformador "normal" pero que el nucleo está partido a la mitad y una tendría el primario y el otro el secundario. Una mitad al pasar una corriente electrica alterna este "emite" un campo magnético y el otro que está fisicamente separado un par de centimetros "recoge" ese campo magnetico y lo transformadorrma en corriente alterna. Sería un bobinado con su propio nucleo como primario y otro bobinado con su propio nucleo como secundario. El primario genera un campo magnetico a partir de una corriente alterna y el secundario recoge el ese campo y hace la fase inversa pero sin estar ni los bobinados ni los nucleos fisicamente en contacto. Podias poner el primario en el marco de la puerta y el secundario en la puerta de tal modo que cuando esta esté cerrada los nucleos estean uno enfrente del otro y se pueda crear el "puente magnetico". Despues rectificas esa corriente, obtienes la tensión necesaria con un regulador y una pequeña bateria que mantenga el circuito a alimentar cuando la puerta se abra y se pierda el campo magnetico en el secundario. No se si captas la idea...
La otra manera mas simple seria dos chapitas en el marco y otras dos en la puerta de tal manera que al cerrar la puerta se toquen entre si. Conectas los 5V en las chapas del marco y el circuito a las chapas de la puerta con una pequeña bateria.

Es lo unico que se me ocurre, espero que te sirva de algo y aver si alguien que sepa mas del foro te pueda ayudar mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 14, 2009)

en mi epoca para trasmitir energia de un punto a otro sin una unio n fisicao sin usar cables  eso se les llamaba transformadores.

En aquella epoca se enseñaba que habia que bobinar el primario y el secundario muy juntos e incluso habia que usar un nucleo de un material y una forma que permitiese concentrar el campo electromagnetico.

en fin, hace rato que no me dedico a eso y supongo que con esto de las fuentes sin transformador deben usar esta nueva tecnologia que no requiere concentrar el campo electromagnetico a travez de un nucleo y de bobinar prim y sec. cerca.

me pueden explicar un poco mas la teoria ? o donde puedo verla ?
es increible como estan avanzando uds. 

lo raro es que si, no se ven muchas aplicaciones aun.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> en mi epoca para trasmitir energia de un punto a otro sin una unio n fisicao sin usar cables  eso se les llamaba transformadores.
> 
> En aquella epoca se enseñaba que habia que bobinar el primario y el secundario muy juntos e incluso habia que usar un nucleo de un material y una forma que permitiese concentrar el campo electromagnetico.
> 
> ...



jua jua jua , que culiaa....

no hace falta el sarcasmo, sino repuestas no importa si son  alocadas o dementes, pero querer ridiculizar al vicio nomas no le veo sentido. 

EN fin paso a avivar giles, un nucleo magnetico de chapa que a UD le enceñaron a bobinar es de baja frecuencia, 
50 hz y es un circuito  "magnetico" cerrado . Porque simplemente 50hz o 60 tiene la red electrica, Perrrrroooooo

El campo "electromagnetico" se desplasa por el aire. Hay muchas aplicaciones que aprovechan este efecto de echo un tipo llamado MARCONI se dio cuenta que se podia transmitir esta energia "Electromagnetica" sin CABLES.

Que cosas no ...

En fin si al campo electromagnetico le elevamos la frecuencia lo suficiente se convierte en microondas, que al ser de longitud de onda corta 1 o 2 centimetros o incluso mm es mas fasil concentrar esta energia con una parabolica
de pequeño tamaño haciendo este haz de microondas muy direccional siendo factible su utilizacion para transmitir energia electromagnetica que luego se puede transformar en tension de corriente continua. 

pero volviendo a la idea de un transformador de circuito magnetico primario y secundario  abierto, que los hay los hay, como dicen los muchachos, algunas afeitadoras lo usan , sepillos de dientes      

"Está basado en más de 10 años de desarrollo. La tecnología transfiere energía desde un dispositivo a otro a través de un campo electromagnético compartido, utilizando el acoplamiento inductivo. El circuito de alimentación eCoupled busca resonancia de forma dinámica, permitiendo que el circuito de alimentación primaria adapte su operación a las necesidades de cada dispositivo. Esto le permite comunicarse con varios dispositivos en tiempo real, asignando los requerimientos de alimentación, la edad del dispositivo y el ciclo de vida de carga de la batería de cada uno de ellos. Esta innovación, con protocolo de comunicación ya patentado permite la óptima transmisión de alimentación de forma que se mantengan los picos efectivos de cada producto. Su inteligencia le permite adaptarse a múltiples cargas, desde milivatios hasta kilovatios. En el caso de que cierto producto no sea reconocido en un primer momento por el protocolo de transmisión, la base no transmitirá ningún tipo de alimentación con el fin de mantener un entorno seguro. Las transmisiones utilizan modulación de amplitud (AM) y diseñada dentro de rollos primarios y secundarios, con lo que los datos pueden ser transferidos en rangos de 3,3 Mbit/s. Según las pruebas efectuadas, hasta una potencia máxima de 1.400 vatios puede ser transmitida. "

http://www.idg.es/pcworld/La_alimentacion_inalambrica_para_portatiles_se_hac/doc63555.htm

en fin es una tecnologia que ya esta con nosotros. 

YouTube - Wireless Power

Gracias Don Tesla tipo capo capo sin prejuicios  




PD: continuara


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 14, 2009)

he leido su aporte sr. karapalida.
veo que para (por ejemplo) equipos con movimiento es muy util y en algunas cosas con plaquetas.
he leido que grandes marcas lo usan pero en forma muy exclusiva.
Por ahora me parece que no es algo comun y debe tener sus vueltas (sino se habria adoptado en cosas mas masivas.

Le aclaro que se lo que es la comunicacion inalambrica y se que una cosa es "señal" y otra es "alimentacion" , por ahora en forma inalambrica se envia "señal".
En mi ignorancia "microondas" + "potencia" lo asocio a freir algo o a calentar algun liquido, por mi parte no pondria eso en mi oficina a mi lado, supongo que primero lo utilizaria mi secretaria u otras personas y si veo que sobreviven luego de un tiempo me animare a usarlo.

claro que con esfuerzo todo se logra, las cosas que se hacen con tecnologia de punta son asombrosas.

Esperare con atensión a que sea una tecnologia mas comun y leere su teoria.
les mando un saludo


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> En mi ignorancia "microondas" + "potencia" lo asocio a freir algo o a calentar algun liquido, por mi parte no pondria eso en mi oficina a mi lado, supongo que primero lo utilizaria mi secretaria u otras personas y si veo que sobreviven luego de un tiempo me animare a usarlo....



Ese efecto se da por la *frecuencia de resonancia*, mas en concreto porque los Microondas comerciales usan la frecuencia de resonancia del agua (por eso se calienta la comida pero no el plato, y si, TODA la comida contiene agua), si la frecuencia de las microondas NO es la de resonancia del agua ya puedes estar transmitiendo 10Gigawatios que ni te enteras, seran simples ondas de radio.

Un caso curioso; en el trastero de un amigo hay unas planchas metalicas de una estanteria apolladas en la pared (no se usan), en el trastero contigüo hay una nevera, esta nevera vivra (supongo que a 50Hz). Pues bien, siempre que entras a su trastero las planchas estan sonando, devido a que la nevera transmite la vivracion a traves de la pared (Newton), esta vivracion hace que las planchas choquen entre si degradando la frecuencia y provocando un intenso ruido molesto, si tocas las planchas o las separas un momento estas dejan de vivrar, y si las vuelves a dejar en la parez ya no vivran. Sin embargo al volverlas a apollar vuelven a vivrar al rato, pero al buen rato, devido a que las planchas no empiezan a vivrar hasta que su frecuencia de resonancia no coincide en fase con la de la nevera. Por eso daria igual que fuese una nevera que un terremoto, las planchas no zumbaran hasta que coincidan las fases.

Es decir, tu "miedo" es por completo irracional.


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 14, 2009)

No entiendo bien como es eso que  el mircroondas solo calienta objetos que contengan particulas de agua! No estoy para nada seguro, pero como es que se pueden hacer palomitas de maiz en el microondas, contienen agua los granos? Porque salen chispas al meter aluminio en el  micro si no contiene agua?
Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo bien como es eso que  el mircroondas solo calienta objetos que contengan particulas de agua! No estoy para nada seguro, pero como es que se pueden hacer palomitas de maiz en el microondas, contienen agua los granos? Porque salen chispas al meter aluminio en el  micro si no contiene agua?
> Saludos.



Yo si que estoy seguro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/164640/


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Elvis! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo bien como es eso que  el mircroondas solo calienta objetos que contengan particulas de agua! No estoy para nada seguro, pero como es que se pueden hacer palomitas de maiz en el microondas, contienen agua los granos? Porque salen chispas al meter aluminio en el  micro si no contiene agua?
> Saludos.



Los granos de maiz si que contienen agua, en menor proporcion pero agua. Igual pasa con las nueces se les llama fruto seco pero contienen una porción muy pequeña de agua. Pasa lo mismo con los sabores de los alimentos. Todos tienen particulas dulces, amargas, sosas y saladas pero el sabor que esté en mayor porcentaje es el que nos da la caracteristica del alimento. Por ejemplo: si en un alimento hay una proporcion muy alta de sustancia dulce al paladar nos va a dar dulce pero ese alimento también contiene partes amargas, sosas y saladas pero en proporcion muy infima.

Lo de las chispas en el aluminio tiene su explicación:
Un microondas está compuesto por un magnetrón que emite ondas microondas hacia una cavidad donde se deposita el alimento a cocinar. Esta cavidad no está hecha al azar, su forma y la disposición del magnetrón hace que las ondas reboten en el interior y que se concentren en un punto (en la zona donde esta el plato donde se coloca el alimento) Si dispones cualquier alimento las ondas penetran en el pero si pones un metal este refleja las ondas, estas rebotan y vuelven cada vez mas concentradas. Se produce sobrecalentamiento bla bla bla... La potencia es muy alta y se producen chispas electricas al estilo de los experimentos de herz con la transmision sin hilos. El gran problema de meter aluminio o cualquier metal es que las ondas reflejadas regresan al magnetron y este se sobrecalienta muy rapidamete por sobreesfuerzo y al final se quema, por eso no es recomendable meter los cubiertos o cosas parecidas.

No se si quedó muy claro.
Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es cierto. Hubo un tiempo que yo plantaba mi propio maiz para palomitas y no andaba poniendo grafito a cada grano para hacerlo en el microondas. Solo tenia que añadir una pizca de sal. Y el maiz lo regaba con agua y no con gasolina asi que eso de que no tienen agua es mentira.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo bien como es eso que  el mircroondas solo calienta objetos que contengan particulas de agua!


Siendo algo destinado a alimentos, la frecuencia optima es la mas te calienta el agua. Pero no significa que otros materiales no te los va a calentar, solamente que va a tener menos eficiencia o va a ser insignificante.



> No estoy para nada seguro, pero como es que se pueden hacer palomitas de maiz en el microondas, contienen agua los granos?


El maiz se calienta pero no llega a explotar. Por eso se le pone el aluminio.



> Porque salen chispas al meter aluminio en el  micro si no contiene agua?


Una onda electromagnetica te induce corrientes en el metal --> y con ~1kW de potencia para determinadas geometrias la corriente llega a ser importante.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, el que te confundes eres tu. El maiz NO contiene agua, al igual que las nueces, lo que contienen es *aceite* y el aceite esta compuesto entre otras cosas por agua. Pero como bien has dicho la cantidad de agua es infima. Sino me crees te enseño fotos de bolsas de palomitas abiertas.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Bueno es cierto, rectifico. Contienen aceite y este esta compuesto en una pequeña parte de agua. Y lo del grafito en las bolsas lo usan para que se hagan mucho mas rapido. Lo unico que digo es que las palomitas de por si se pueden hacer explotar sin necesidad de tener bolsas destinadas a tal fin. yo solo hechaba una pizca de sal y era igual que las pusiera en una cacerola al fuego como que las hiciese en el microondas que se hacian igual.

Por cierto, lo del laser de grabadora calienta ella sola de por si con 3 voltios o es necesario dirigir el rayo con lentes colimadoras y, si lo probastes, hasta que alcance es efectivo?
Cuidado con eso con los ojos que te puedes quedar ciego. 

Saludos!


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 15, 2009)

que bueno ver una "discusion" en la cual SI se aporta mucho , en un rato aprendi bastante de microondas y demas.
gracias.

con sus ejemplos de frecuencia de resonancia he comprendido algunas cosas, aunque como bien dijo eduardo se da maximo efecto en los objetos sensibles a esa frecuencia pero eso no quiere decir que los demas objetos sean inmunes.
Y VOLVIENDO AL TEMA original: 
me da la impresion de que aun no me convence mucho, pienso que , por ejemplo se puede transmitir energia desde la pared a los equipos que poseo sobre la mesa , como se transmite  a una frec. especifica los equipos tendran un RX para esa frec. .....PERO y si hay algo que sea sensible a esa frecuencia y no lo se ? 
llevo en el bolsillo un sandwich , o un aparato electronico que justo tiene en su interior un L que resuena a esa F.
o algun juguete de plastico o de un material especifico?
un diente el cual me taparon con tal material?
algo en mi organismo natural o no.

La verdad, pero en verdad les digo.......emitir potencia apuntando a mi mesa de trabajo , convertir mi oficina en un microondas que el fabricante dice que es "inocuo" ......es algo que lo soluciono llamando a el area de mantenimiento y ordenandoles que me instalen un PISOCANAL con los cables necesarios y me emplrolijen el cableado.
Puede ser IRRACIONAL, yo creo que no, es elegir la opcion mas segura dentro de mi racionalidad, es recordar cuantas cosas salieron a la venta en este mundo para luego descubrir "sus peros" .
Supongo que luego de unos años y ver que no genera problemas lo adoptare, pero algo que aprendi en la vida, por mas que me sobre el dinero es no ser el primero, no adquirir "lo ultimo".
no ser el conejillo de indias.



mencionaron algo de laser pero muy tirado al aire, podrian poner en detalle a que se refieren o a que van ?


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Bueno, en pelea de gatos aprende uno a apostar    (es un sarcasmo)

Es positivo compartir opiniones porque amplificadoras conocimientos que de otra forma solo aprenderias leyendo tomos enteros de enciclopedias.

Bueno el temilla del laser empezó por este tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=ES&hl=es&v=CgJ0EpxjZBU

Y sus aplicaciones suelen ser estas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=ES&hl=es&v=CeMpdiDZ1iI&mode=related&search=

Seria mas rapido un mechero pero esto es mas interesante.

Tienes que saber que el peligro de llevar a cabo estas practicas es que si apuntas a un ojo o recibes un rayo reflejado te quedas ciego, es necesario ser precavido y usar medidas de seguridad para los ojos.

Hay tambien algo escrito en este foro. Es interesante pasarse un ratillo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-laser-llavero-laser-destructor-7753/

Salu2!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Con lo de las ondas hay un truco muy curioso:
Coges un polimetro digital en la escala de milivoltios y pones una de las puntas a tierra o si no la tienes pues simplemente la tocas con los dedos. La otra punta la dejas al aire. Veras que si cambias la posición de la punta que esta libre lo que mide el polimetro varia. En mi casa llega a marcar de 200 a 350mV con este metodo asi que fijate como nos invaden las ondas electromagneticas por todos los lados como telefonos moviles, e incluso la propia red electrica.
saludos


----------



## duile (Dic 26, 2010)

> Hombre ya, pero yo preguntaba por algun esquema y tal para poder hacerlo en mi habitacion y alimentar un solenoide, me da igual que chupe 220V y me saque 5V con tal de que no use cables.
> 
> ¿alguien ha probado con galena y tal?



galena no sirve...para eso... que diagrama usaste para transmitir 5v '??


----------



## kmiz (Dic 27, 2010)

y no sera mas sencillo perder el tiempo un poco en ocultar bien el cablecito hasta la red???
El mismo marco de la puerta puede servir para ocultar la mayoria del trayecto supongo.
Es que a mi me parece matar al cerdo a cañonazos.


----------

